# Lost in Space 45th Anniversary



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As some of you know, today (9/15) is the 45th anniversary of the premiere of Lost in Space. To celebrate, we're offering a special discount on the 4 LIS kits we've produced for one week (in stock items only). This includes 901 Pod, 902 Chariot, 418 Robot, and 913 Jupiter 2. With each order we'll also include a bonus gift! Head over to www.clubmoebius.com to check them out! Or call for more info. As usual, more damaged box kits in stock.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks, Frank! I just ordered my third Jupiter 2!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm thinking I need to get yet another J2 as well! At $60.50 you can't go wrong!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm thinking crashsite diorama, with open hatch & airlock with the ramp down. :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I finally ordered the Jupiter 2! I'd wanted one for awhile, and at that price I cant say no! LOL. Very reasonable shipping on a kit that big to boot! Thanks Frank!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I could not resist myself! Thanks Frank!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

A little O/T, what is the "new tooling" with the J-2 all about?????


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! just got confirmation that the J2 shipped out! That was fast! Teslab, I think he just means its new tooling, not a reissue of the PL kit. Thats my take on the matter.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

otto said:


> Wow! just got confirmation that the J2 shipped out! That was fast! Teslab, I think he just means its new tooling, not a reissue of the PL kit. Thats my take on the matter.


Cool..... I have four and I'm thinking very hard about getting one more....:thumbsup: It would be sooooo bad if people think that it was just a reissue of the PLs offering, just the size of box should make that clear.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Due to a severe lack of time and money, I've been desperately resisting the overwhelming urge to buy a J2. Until now. At this price, I just couldn't pass it up! Of course, it won't get built until I can come up with money for all the aftermarket goodies for it. Not to mention finding the time! Oh hell, now I need to make some room in the closet next to my other long-unbuilt kits! :roll:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Do'h! In my haste I put down NM as my state for shipping instead of NJ !
Well, the zip code is correct at least so it should make it here to New Jersey. Fingers crossed.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Hunch said:


> Do'h! In my haste I put down NM as my state for shipping instead of NJ !
> Well, the zip code is correct at least so it should make it here to New Jersey. Fingers crossed.


Should take about 3 years to arrive if Dr.Smith doesnt cause to much trouble


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

teslabe said:


> A little O/T, what is the "new tooling" with the J-2 all about?????


You'd be surprised how many people think this is the Polar Lights kit! In Chicago last year at iHobby, we had many people stop in the booth and say they were glad to see it out again, but they already have one in their office/den/library on display. There was just no explaining that this kit wasn't even available for sale at that time! Or they congratulated us for putting out the C57D again! 

The other kit that has an issue with this is the 1/350th Seaview. The casual builder thinks it's the old Aurora kit with the 70's base, a "new" Polar Lights reissue. They don't realize this is a different version of the sub completely.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Those are the just the same folks who call the B-9 Robot "Robbie".


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunch said:


> Do'h! In my haste I put down NM as my state for shipping instead of NJ !
> Well, the zip code is correct at least so it should make it here to New Jersey. Fingers crossed.


 Give them a call or send em an email before they ship it out, and they will fix the addy! But be quick!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

otto said:


> Give them a call or send em an email before they ship it out, and they will fix the addy! But be quick!


It already shipped, thats when I realized it was the wrong state!:freak:Way too close to NM on the drop down menu for someone stupid like me.:tongue:
I'm sure it will get here sooner or later.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Hunch said:


> It already shipped, thats when I realized it was the wrong state!:freak:Way too close to NM on the drop down menu for someone stupid like me.:tongue:
> I'm sure it will get here sooner or later.


I wonder if thats what frank meant by plenty of damaged box kits available, Post office to the rescue...........


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Those are the just the same folks who call the B-9 Robot "Robbie".


Excellent point indeed! And I think you're RIGHT!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Got my Jupiter 2 delivered yesterday along with a free goodie! Thanks Moebius for making this happen! I'm really glad I finally got one of these great kits!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Mine arrived as well. Hard to believe how nice this kit is! Words fail me. Thanks Frank!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*It is a good anniversary date, but I celebrated it for , dare I say a better reason...my birthday:hat:

Z
*


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *It is a good anniversary date, but I celebrated it for , dare I say a better reason...my birthday:hat:
> 
> Z
> *


YAY ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY from Perth, Australia !:hat::wave::tongue:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *It is a good anniversary date, but I celebrated it for , dare I say a better reason...my birthday:hat:*
> 
> *Z*


 
This thread is about Lost In Space, Moebius, the Jupiter 2, and you had to make it about YOU. 
But we all love you ANYWAY!!! :wave: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ZATHROS! :hat:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Sure would be a great time for a sneak peek at the 1/35th scale POD and Chariot!!!!!!!45th Anniversary and all.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought 2 more, wish I had the money to have purchased even more, but that's the way it goes! I was pleased with the "freebies" in the box as well! That was very nice of you folks! As usual, great service on great products. Thanks for making our plastic dreams come true.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The more I look over the parts and check out the destructions, the further up the priority list the J2 moves! I'm in love with this kit! (dont tell my wife ;>) )


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I just wanted to say thanks again to all who contributed to my buying the Moebius J2. I'm keeping an eye out for a restock to the crew figures....though for the price I may consider trying to make my own.

Frank, thanks for the goodies in the box! A class act and an unexpected treat.

Jim


----------

